# new green stone



## sachem allison (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello, guys

A long time ago I posted about my life long search for a jade sharpening stone.:detective: I was finally able to track one down from a friend of a friend who has a cousin, who married a guy, whose brother works for an uncle who owns a jadeite mine in a country formerly know as B?rma:O. lol Or something like that. After I received it, My health kinda took a dump and the medical bills piled up and so on and so forth and I had to sell it. :sad0:
Well, I was sitting here a week or so ago and read Steeley's post on jade knives, when it suddenly dawned on me. I know people from all over the world who supply me with stuff from all over the world. Steeley posted a few photos of Jade cove near Big Sur I believe and I remembered a guy who I used to trade Jade with back in the day and sent him an email and had him cut me some stones. Here is the first one, it is 98% pure jadeite from California. The color is a dark teal blue green with lighter veins running through it. It is heavy and rare. It is pretty hard 6.5-7 mohs . the grit I would put in the 10-12k range, so it would make a great finisher.
I have been using it all week and since I don't have a strop or felt, I give my knife a few passes on this stone and its almost a 100% back to original. The first time I used it , I barely touched my finger and it split open like a grape. It is found in creek beds and the ocean, you can perma-soak it or use it as a splash and go as water doesn't penetrate it. You can even use it dry. It feels like glass.
dimensions
length 8"
width 2"
height 1.75"
weight 2.46 lbs. or 1140 something grams
I like it so much I am having him cut me a couple of more when he has time.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 22, 2012)

oh and a girl named Jade


----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 22, 2012)

Not sure what one I like best, Jade, jade or the other jade.






gratz on getting another one.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 22, 2012)

yeah, I miss that one.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 22, 2012)

This one is not translucent.


----------



## steeley (Sep 22, 2012)

Man Son you sure get some cool stuff . That is one sweet piece of jade ever since i saw that first jade stone I been looking for a small one .


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Sep 22, 2012)

Very classy - the stone that is; not sure about the girl.


----------



## lowercasebill (Sep 22, 2012)

nice.. please let me know how i can purchase item pictured in your first post and rent the item pictured in your second.
thanks
lcb


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 22, 2012)

Very cool piece of material!


----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 22, 2012)

lowercasebill said:


> nice.. please let me know how i can purchase item pictured in your first post and rent the item pictured in your second.
> thanks
> lcb


I am curious about acquiring a piece too. If it isn't to expensive.


----------



## jayhay (Sep 22, 2012)

Very cool indeed. I'd like to try one for myself


----------



## Crothcipt (Oct 24, 2012)

After seeing your post I went looking to see what I can find. Found this on ebay.






got it cheap


----------



## Don Nguyen (Oct 25, 2012)

This is Jade Raymond, video game executive of Ubisoft.






Seriously though Son. That's pretty awesome. Looks beautiful; never would have thought that one could use such a stone for this kinda thing. Do other type of rock work too?


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 25, 2012)

wow! cute as hell. yes you can use any fine grain stone, what edge you get is a different matter.


----------

